# Crystal Palace - news and discussion



## sonik (May 22, 2006)

What's it like? Really! 
I went there on Saturday and had a brief look around the Crystal Palace Triangle but it was raining so didn't hang around to long. Saw a whole bunch of pubs. Which ones are the best and which should be avoided, saw one called the Postal Order that looked like the one to avoid and one called the White Hart that pretty looked good. 

Ianw already mentioned a good curry house up there (can't remember the name) although not a huge fan of the old curry tbh.

Any Crystal Palace knowledge would be greatly receive, pros and cons


----------



## Belushi (May 22, 2006)

I like the Dinosaurs in the Park


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2006)

why the sudden interest?

this is about the third or fourth "what's crystal palace like?" thread.

thinking of moving?


----------



## scathed (May 22, 2006)

There really isn't much to look at, apart from a couple of second-hand / book shops and noodle time, it is just another place you drive through on your way to greener pastures.... like Belushi stated the dinosaurs!


----------



## sonik (May 22, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> why the sudden interest?
> 
> this is about the third or fourth "what's crystal palace like?" thread.
> 
> thinking of moving?


Thinking about a move and trying to check out as many new places as possible. 
Seemed like a nice place on first impressions.


----------



## Streathamite (May 22, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> I like the Dinosaurs in the Park


YEAH!!! 
sonik - bluebottle's great, so's the alma.
the people you need to ask are acid priest and alien nation


----------



## hipipol (May 22, 2006)

Over fucking rated
A strip of smart diners, the streets patrolled by inbreed feral knock off sports apparel draped shaven headed half wits
Lovely


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 22, 2006)

hipipol said:
			
		

> Over fucking rated
> A strip of smart diners, the streets patrolled by inbreed feral knock off sports apparel draped shaven headed half wits
> Lovely



Charming!

So glad that you haven't come to any of our Crystal Palace meets!


----------



## hipipol (May 22, 2006)

How d'you know I aint a feral shaven headed sportswear addict meself?


----------



## beeboo (May 22, 2006)

I'm biased cos I'm a dedicated SE Londoner.  

CP is top - more than your fair share of good pubs and restaurants.  Bit lacking for shops of much interest (warrior CD store and bookseller crow being the obvious exceptions).  White Hart/Black Sheep/Bluebottle all rate on the 'trendy'-pubometer, Alma for 'quirky', Albert and Railway Bell for traditional.  The subterranian bar at Numidie is the best place for a drink in my opinion.

Great park.  Fantastic views over London.  

Affordable (by London standards) rentals/property

Surprisingly (for the tube-addicted) good transport, although an encyclopedic knowledge of train timetables will help you maximise this.


----------



## Sweetpea (May 22, 2006)

A friend of mine has just moved from Brixton into a place off Central Hill. Doesn't seem a bad area, lots of greenery. Seemed to be plenty of places to eat out. Anyone been in the tapas bar next to wetherspoons, is it worth a visit?
On the way back from visiting her at the weekend I noticed that there was a farmers market in the park, I assume that's a regular thing?

I'll see what she says after a few weeks of living there.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 22, 2006)

hipipol said:
			
		

> How d'you know I aint a feral shaven headed sportswear addict meself?



Because you said it was over rated!


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 22, 2006)

Sweetpea said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has just moved from Brixton into a place off Central Hill. Doesn't seem a bad area, lots of greenery. Seemed to be plenty of places to eat out. Anyone been in the tapas bar next to wetherspoons, is it worth a visit?
> On the way back from visiting her at the weekend I noticed that there was a farmers market in the park, I assume that's a regular thing?
> 
> I'll see what she says after a few weeks of living there.



Yeah, but it's not the best tapas bar in the region for vegetarians, I am afraid. Popular, though, so I guess it is okay for non-veggies 

Yes, the Farmer's Market is monthly.


----------



## hipipol (May 22, 2006)

Well I live in Brixton and its been hyped well beyond any relation to reality!!!


----------



## Nixon (May 22, 2006)

see i think it's alright.A bit over rated but that bloody sports centre has brought the whole area down.and the bus station.

i only live in sydenham but i go to the part a hell of a lot.the longboard scene is pretty good up there.The parks decent in any season.The only place i ever go up there is pizza express and dojy skateshop...

bit scary at night but then again most place are


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2006)

it's rubbish.  don't move there.  dangerous, crowded and the houses are really expensive.  no good shops, shit transport and vampires feast on your virgin neck every single night.

  not really, but if this immigration continues then we won't be able to buy our house 

RUBBISH!!!


----------



## beeboo (May 22, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> it's rubbish.  don't move there.  dangerous, crowded and the houses are really expensive.  no good shops, shit transport and vampires feast on your virgin neck every single night.
> 
> not really, but if this immigration continues then we won't be able to buy our house
> 
> RUBBISH!!!





We've bought ours already so bring on the migrants I say


----------



## Streathamite (May 22, 2006)

hipipol said:
			
		

> How d'you know I aint a feral shaven headed sportswear addict meself?


how much to keep me trap shut at this particular point in time?


----------



## Ranu (May 22, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> why the sudden interest?
> 
> this is about the third or fourth "what's crystal palace like?" thread.
> 
> thinking of moving?



sonik = alan curbishley...


----------



## sonik (May 22, 2006)

Ranu said:
			
		

> sonik = alan curbishley...


What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## tommers (May 22, 2006)

sonik said:
			
		

> What's that supposed to mean?



alan curbishley was manager of charlton.

iain dowie was manager of crystal palace.

curbishley resigned a couple of weeks ago, dowie resigned today.

so they are saying that alan curbishley may be moving to palace.  same as you.

so therefore, ipso facto, quid pro quo - you are alan curbishley.


----------



## sonik (May 22, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> alan curbishley was manager of charlton.
> 
> iain dowie was manager of crystal palace.
> 
> ...


Ahhhh football, i don't do football, although the world cup can be interesting Thanks for explaining it.


----------



## dogmatique (May 22, 2006)

My friends and I have been going out in Crystal Palace a lot more recently as our inexorable move southwards continues. - None of us could afford to buy in Brixton, and have been gradually moving out towards Streatham, West Norwood, Gipsy Hill etc.  This in turn, necessitates re-evaluating where you go out for a pint.  Seeing as Streatham and West Norwood have a dearth of half decent pubs / bars, Crystal Palace has proved relatively welcoming with a good choice of restaurants and a few pubs worth going to.

The area is definately on the up, the triangle itself in particular as it has such a large catchment area.


----------



## Maggot (May 22, 2006)

Check these out:

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158752


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=153454


----------



## oryx (May 22, 2006)

I like CP so much I'm hoping to move there too!


----------



## tommers (May 23, 2006)

oryx said:
			
		

> I like CP so much I'm hoping to move there too!



GAH!!!  WILL IT EVER END?


----------



## PacificOcean (May 23, 2006)

An area to be avoided if you are not a fan of hills.

I used to live at the bottom of Anererly Hill and use to run up huge overdue fees with Blockbuster because I could never be arsed to walk up (a virtually vertical hill) to take videos back.

The train service from CP is shit after 8pm as well (unless they have changed it - this was back in 1996)


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 26, 2006)

PAL-ACE! PAL-ACE!  

There isn't nearly enough nightlife (you wouldn't go there for a serious night out) and there are a few dingy boozers (and that includes the Puzzle) but I love it. It's like a section of central London cut and pasted in the suburbs, but minus the madness. Brilliant park, despite having been neglected for years by Bromley council - and flawed by the hopefully-soon-to-be-demolished sports centre and associated shithole buildings. And the TV mast is cl as fuck.

Best pubs:

The Alma
The Numidie basement
The White Hart
The Royal Albert
the Black Sheep
The Bluebottle (but avoid on weekend nights!)

Best cafes:

ABC
Domali
Cafe Lava

Best restaurants:

Gurkha Cottage
Lorenzo's
Il Ponte
Miu Miu

Best recording studio-cum-guitar/skateboard shop

Antenna


----------



## oicur0t (May 26, 2006)

it's closed on tuesdays.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 26, 2006)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> An area to be avoided if you are not a fan of hills.
> 
> I used to live at the bottom of Anererly Hill and use to run up huge overdue fees with Blockbuster because I could never be arsed to walk up (a virtually vertical hill) to take videos back.


It's great exercise though.   I walk round the park perimeter roads (which include Anerley Hill) every/every other evening - It's a 1:7 to be precise. It's certainly a pain in the arse if you haven't reckoned on it, although there are buses up to the triangle literally every two minutes. It might not have been there since the '50s, but I mourn the passing of the high level station.  




			
				oicur0t said:
			
		

> it's closed on tuesdays.



Not so much closed as relocated to the Black Sheep public house.


----------



## Streathamite (May 26, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> GAH!!!  WILL IT EVER END?


if I leave st reatham, CP is next on me list after sydenham. easy run through to cla'am junction, good pubs 'n' caffs, gorgeous park, at least one seriously good indian joint


----------



## tommers (May 26, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> if I leave st reatham, CP is next on me list after sydenham. easy run through to cla'am junction, good pubs 'n' caffs, gorgeous park, at least one seriously good indian joint



*shakes head sadly*

the lies you tell to keep people out of sydenham.

why?  why deny them the joy of that gloriously beleafed suburb??


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 27, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> *shakes head sadly*
> 
> the lies you tell to keep people out of sydenham.
> 
> why?  why deny them the joy of that gloriously beleafed suburb??


Well, Kirkdale is pretty cool. But that's really upper Sydenham.  

Central Sydenham - and especially Lower Sydenham - is. Fucking. Horrid!  

There's nowt going on!


----------



## clandestino (May 27, 2006)

The curry house I recommended was the Gurkha Cottage, which was really just a recommendation from the AP passed on. Lovely food, great place. I think the pub we went to was the Alma (??), which was cool. I like CP - also a short walk from Gypsy Hill. I assume that a certain punk rock loving person you work with still lives there sonik - why don't you ask him?


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (May 27, 2006)

ianw said:
			
		

> The curry house I recommended was the Gurkha Cottage, which was really just a recommendation from the AP passed on. Lovely food, great place. I think the pub we went to was the Alma (??), which was cool.


Aye, 'twas the one!  Apparently changing hands soon with a view to becoming a serious music venue!


----------



## cemertyone (May 27, 2006)

hipipol said:
			
		

> Over fucking rated
> ,the streets patrolled by inbreed feral knock off sports apparel draped shaven headed half wits
> Lovely



I hope your not referring to me....  as a resident of the area i can`t recall seeing any of those things.....
And your location is i would assume from the gravitas of your post  a utopian
paradise.....where you living...Belmarsh?


----------



## lemontop (May 27, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Aye, 'twas the one!  Apparently changing hands soon with a view to becoming a serious music venue!



The Alma? Really? What are they going to do with all the open mic posse?!  Tried out the Gurkha Cottage the other night for the first time and was very impressed. Gorgeous food.
Crystal Palace is bloomin great.


----------



## moon (May 27, 2006)

CP is a lovely area but sadly i am selling up and  moving to the warmer climate of costa del downham.

there are still a few interesting places/shops etc and I am sure the area will continue to become trendified as ever but I miss the old undiscovered down at heel CP, when we had a farm in park and loads of second hand/junk shops as well as a more arty/earthy feel to the area.

I have some freinds who put on a skate/bmx meet every weds night here are the details

Hello everybody...
> Today is Wednesday again, and the good people of Crystal Palace have
> once again neglected that they have one of the best parks in London on
> their doorstep... This bizarre situation means that we are trying to
> encourage a regular banty of skateboarders, musicians, drunks,
> onlookers, dog-walkers, tramps, artists, poets, medical students and
> first-aiders, clowns, roller skate/bladers, cyclists, graffiti artists,
> fire-jugglers, break-dancers, ballet dancers, longboarders,
> kiteboarders, disco-kings/queens, ravers, rastas, punks, goths, social
> outcasts and unclassifiable a-sexual humanoids (oh and rust-repairers),
> to come and fill the void that is Crystal Palace Park on such a
> beautiful day as today!
> So, whatever your excuse for NOT coming, cut it out of your cerebal
> system (jon will do it for you if you like, for a minimal fee / or dylan
> will do it for free) and come to Crystal Palace park with your toys and
> your pic-nics and your families and your happiness tonight at 5.30.
> We will be around the completely underused stage area, skateing and
> sitting about like looneys...
> It will be lovely to see you all, and remember that this IS a regular


----------



## ska invita (Sep 12, 2006)

Im a Forest Hill-billy but thinking of moving to crystal palace - whats stopping me is that it feels far out (even though its just a little further than FH).

I feel like Im moving too close to Croydon and too far from Town.

What are bus links like out of CP? Doesnt it take a long time to get anywhere?

...Got my eye on a spot off central hill though...hmmm, really tempted.


----------



## H.Dot (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't lived there for about 5-6 years, I liked it there but I think I'd have enjoyed it more if I wasn't severely depressed/unable to go out much/isolated at the time. 

So the value of my comments is dubious as I must have been either 
(a) oblivious to how awful the area actually was, or 
(b) the fact that I liked it there *despite* my situation means it must actually be a really great place to live! 

It depends which part you live in, but the bus services past my flat weren't too great, and the journey from Brixton often seemed like it took an eternity. 
Unfortunately, the early morning trains I needed were never on time, so I gave up on the train service after a few weeks of living there. Things may have changed since then though.

None of the restaurants/takeaways poisoned me, which is a good sign.

Didn't bother trying any of the pubs, as I didn't drink alcohol at the time.

The park's nice, and wasn't full of muggers like I expected to be.

Shops were basic but OK, but because of the hill, they were either a two-stop bus ride or a long walk up a steep hill! So if you don't like walking... forget it!

It's also one of the few places in London where someone's tried to mug me, but I hear he didn't stay in hospital for long. 

I was going to move there again a couple of years ago, but decided it was too far to get to work. If I worked south of the river, I'd consider it again though.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 12, 2006)

hipipol said:
			
		

> Over fucking rated
> A strip of smart diners, the streets patrolled by inbreed feral knock off sports apparel draped shaven headed half wits



i don't mind it too much.it is over rated,but i love the dojy skate shop because of their parties and they are good friends.i always get my hangover fry up's at that paradoui cafe place too,but apart from that and smoking/longboarding in the park i don't really go there for much else.not even buses 

i went to the bluebottle one afternoon and bought 1 single jack and coke and 2 beers and it came up to 12.50


----------



## Maggot (Sep 12, 2006)

niksativa said:
			
		

> Im a Forest Hill-billy but thinking of moving to crystal palace - whats stopping me is that it feels far out (even though its just a little further than FH).
> 
> I feel like Im moving too close to Croydon and too far from Town.
> 
> ...


The 3 gets to Brixton pretty quickly.

Trains are good too.


----------



## Dolly Dimple (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah, I'd been commuting to North Acton   from Westow Hill since February, and although it's a fair wee distance, it's not horrendous - half hour to Brixton on the 3 and then tube from there.  I really like Crystal Palace - decent bars, a few really nice restaurants, and (hopefully again this year!) skating in the park in winter.

I've just moved to Herne Hill though, so feel free to disregard my opinion.


----------



## CA9I (Sep 13, 2006)

**

Is this the estate agent's thread?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 13, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> Best restaurants:
> 
> Gurkha Cottage
> Lorenzo's
> ...


 You missed out Tamnang Thai. Haven't been for a while, but the food was superb.


----------



## tommers (Sep 13, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> You missed out Tamnang Thai. Haven't been for a while, but the food was superb.




nah, tamnang thai has been disappointing both times we've been recently.

gurkha cottage is the bomb tho.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 13, 2006)

That's a shame about Tamnang.

I know about the Ghurkha, I went cottaging with some urbanites there in January!


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 13, 2006)

I've had 2 Tamnags recently and they were yummy!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 13, 2006)

I shall have to go along and decide for myself then.


----------



## Streathamite (Sep 13, 2006)

tommers said:
			
		

> *shakes head sadly*
> 
> the lies you tell to keep people out of sydenham.
> 
> why?  why deny them the joy of that gloriously beleafed suburb??


it should only be for the very best sort of people  
that's why I am insistent that acid priest actually lives in CP, but his missus is spiritually a sydenhamite


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 13, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> That's a shame about Tamnang.
> 
> I know about the Ghurkha, I went cottaging with some urbanites there in January!



 I wouldn't have had you down as the cottaging type !!!

Tamnag is the lick !!!  I've eaten food from there hundreds of times over the years, and it has never once dissapointed.

Infact Crystal Palace rawks !!! I wouldn't live anywhere else in London.


----------



## oryx (Sep 13, 2006)

Tamnag is great, so is South East (also Thai) which is very close. 

I had a miserable cheese sandwich for supper & wish I hadn't read this thread.


----------



## Disco Squirrel (Sep 14, 2006)

Check out this place for sale in Gipsy Hill/ Crystal Palace -

http://gipsytower.com/main.html

I want to live here!!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 14, 2006)

Disco Squirrel said:
			
		

> Check out this place for sale in Gipsy Hill/ Crystal Palace -
> 
> http://gipsytower.com/main.html
> 
> I want to live here!!


 That looks fantastic, where is it?

Am very dubious about their claims that you can get to Marble Arch in 25 minutes.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> That looks fantastic, where is it?
> 
> Am very dubious about their claims that you can get to Marble Arch in 25 minutes.



I've been inside it, I REALLY wanna live there.  

Marble Arch in 25mins is easy. Train to Victoria and then a quick busride from there.


----------



## moon (Sep 14, 2006)

Its so weird, I moved from CP to the fringes of Kent last month, yet when I look through by living room window the CP Tower is smack bang in front of me on a hill!!!!  Also my next door neighbors used to live on my road!!!!


Its weird i tell yah!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 14, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I've been inside it, I REALLY wanna live there.
> 
> Marble Arch in 25mins is easy. Train to Victoria and then a quick busride from there.


No way! I don't believe it can be done!


----------



## Maggot (Sep 14, 2006)

moon said:
			
		

> Its so weird, I moved from CP to the fringes of Kent last month, yet when I look through by living room window the CP Tower is smack bang in front of me on a hill!!!!  Also my next door neighbors used to live on my road!!!!


 I think you might live near me!


----------



## moon (Sep 14, 2006)

Nah Its near Grove Park


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 14, 2006)

ok maybe just a lil bit over, I used to do the journey on a daily basis myself.

The building is about 1 mins walk from the train station.

Gipsy hill to Victoria train will take between 18-23 mins depending on how busy the platforms are.

Victoria to Marble Arch is 4-8mins by bus depending on traffic.

You could do it in 25mins if everything arrived perfectly on time.  In the real world this very rarely happens of course.

I'd allow myself 45mins to get up there, to allow for delays etc.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 14, 2006)

But it takes about 5 mins to get off the train and get to the bus stop.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 14, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> But it takes about 5 mins to get off the train and get to the bus stop.



I'd say 2 1/2mins with the new bus thingy outside victoria


----------



## lemontop (Sep 14, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> I've been inside it, I REALLY wanna live there.
> 
> Marble Arch in 25mins is easy. Train to Victoria and then a quick busride from there.



Where is it? Is it part of the church near the station? 

Crystal Palace is great, by far my favourite place I've lived in London. Rent is v affordable, lovely parks, restaurants are amazing, transport is fine, I'd just like one or two more decent boozers.


----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 14, 2006)

lemontop said:
			
		

> Where is it? Is it part of the church near the station?
> 
> Crystal Palace is great, by far my favourite place I've lived in London. Rent is v affordable, lovely parks, restaurants are amazing, transport is fine, I'd just like one or two more decent boozers.



That's the one, bout halfway down Gipsy Hill.  Palace is great, but I would say that.  

The boozers were way better when the Bluebottle was the swan, and the Black cheap? pah was the orange kipper.


----------



## lemontop (Sep 14, 2006)

RaverDrew said:
			
		

> That's the one, bout halfway down Gipsy Hill.  Palace is great, but I would say that.
> 
> The boozers were way better when the Bluebottle was the swan, and the Black cheap? pah was the orange kipper.



At least we have the GHT and the crazy old Alma!


----------



## beeboo (Sep 15, 2006)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> it should only be for the very best sort of people
> that's why I am insistent that acid priest actually lives in CP, but his missus is spiritually a sydenhamite



ooh, haven't bigged-up Sydenham for a while..

*does the Sydenham dance*  

whoooop!  

erm, anyway...CP is great too.  As you were.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Sep 15, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> ooh, haven't bigged-up Sydenham for a while..
> 
> *does the Sydenham dance*
> 
> ...



CP is the dog's bollocks.  

As for Jezza, funny he should be bigging-up Sydenham as, in the same manner as so many residents of Slough who insist upon their address being 'North' Windsor, to me he possesses the suspicious air of a Penge-ite...


----------



## beeboo (Sep 15, 2006)

acid priest said:
			
		

> As for Jezza, funny he should be bigging-up Sydenham as, in the same manner as so many residents of Slough who insist upon their address being 'North' Windsor, to me he possesses the suspicious air of a Penge-ite...



Penge-ite  ...now that IS an insult


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Sep 15, 2006)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Penge-ite  ...now that IS an insult


 

Well okay, to be fair to Jez, he sustains more of the essence of the Victorian Penge, when the pound shops and kebab takeaways were snuff parlours and backstreet abortionists' clinics...


----------



## ska invita (Dec 30, 2006)

look what i just found in CP:
http://www.findaproperty.com/displayprop.aspx?edid=00&salerent=0&pid=118324&agentid=01605

tasty

love that bathroom...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 30, 2006)

Is it for real?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 30, 2006)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> Is it for real?


 Yes, it's already been mentioned on this thread in post #53!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 30, 2006)

I have never seen it, and I was drinking and eating on Gipsy Hill just last night! 

Mind you, I am rarely there during daylight hours, since I only go there to eat and drink, so maybe that's why I never notice it.

Can someone buy it for me as a late Christmas or Birthday present, please?


----------



## waverunner (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't decide whether it's beautiful or hideous as a home


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 30, 2006)

I want it because it is "truly unique" (as opposed to all those properties which are "falsely unique"?) and because it has a clock mechanism in its tower. Oh, and because it has got a tower 

The views across London are worth having as well, of course.


----------



## waverunner (Dec 30, 2006)

Ah yeah the views are gorgeous  But... living in a tower?  And where is it exactly anyway? I've never seen it and pass through and around Gipsy Hill quite a lot


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't think one lives in the tower - I think the tower is just kind of attached? I have no idea where it is - I was up Gipsy Hill last night and didn't see it.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 31, 2006)

It's on Gypsy Hill itself I think, between the station and the triangle - ?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 31, 2006)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> It's on Gypsy Hill itself I think, between the station and the triangle - ?



Which is where I was the other night. I can't believe that I have walked past this "truly unique" dwelling, and not stopped to gawk!


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know how you could miss it, it's the biggest and probably the most prominent building on Gipsy Hill.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jan 2, 2007)

It's a converted church tower, and I think you do live in the actual tower. It might be possible to miss it if you were looking for a tower that didn't look like a church tower.


----------



## liberty (Jan 2, 2007)

Live just down the road now and think CP is great I like the pub we went to after the fireworks but have forgotten the name


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 2, 2007)

The White Hart.


----------



## waverunner (Jan 2, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> It's on Gypsy Hill itself I think, between the station and the triangle - ?


I passed that every night (used to) and never noticed it  Maybe cos it was night time? And um dark? And stuff?

*twiddles thumbs*


----------



## sir.clip (Jan 3, 2007)

Crystal palace/ upper norwood is a great place to live....
I reccommend it...
If you move there.. check out the indoor market down on Haynes lane. Its bonkers..
Also 
check out Antenna studios, (they some-times have Art & music events on..)
& check out 'The shop' Under antenna studios for sex toys, skate boards, amps & guitars.... its round the corner from the indoor market....

Palace has everything really.. a great park designed by Paxton. Loads of eating establishments, pubs & bars Including weekend Fights.. 
my top gaffs are The Alma pub.. Nu midia.. restraunt... Domalis vegetarian returant.. The booksellar crow.. Bambino seconhand junk shop.. The secret garden...

 Also check out the local fanzine 'The crystal Palazine' sold in the Book seller crow.... 

I hope you do move to palace as its got alot to offer...


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 5, 2007)

sir.clip said:
			
		

> Crystal palace/ upper norwood is a great place to live....
> I reccommend it...
> If you move there.. check out the indoor market down on Haynes lane. Its bonkers..
> Also
> ...



I agree about most of this, but just felt I should clarify that Domali is not vegetarian, as it sells fish. Some people will find this a plus, of course


----------



## tommers (Jan 5, 2007)

DON'T MOVE TO THE PALACE!

1.  Lots of hills.  Really, really steep hills.
2.  No tube.  Nope, no way of travelling underground whatsoever.  Not like that nice North London, you can travel underground all you want up there.
3.  Nowhere near as edgy or exciting as Brixton.  Stay in Brixton, or move there, it's great.  Loads of stuff happening, a vibrant multicultural community.  And you can buy weed.  On the street.  You can't do that in Crystal Palace.
4.  The park isn't all that great.   Not really.  And when would you ever go there?  It's cold and wet half the time.
5.  The White Hart is full of braying obnoxious tits.  It's always packed.  And they don't sell crisps.  They sell Wasabi peas.  For £3 a cup.
6.  The "Triangle" is rubbish.  Honestly.  Even the McDonald's has closed down.  I know.  A place where not even the McDonald's can make any money.  It'll be a tumbleweed infested wasteland within three years and your new flat will be worth shit.  Precisely.  Didn't think of that did you?
7.  The Woolworths is awful.  They never have anything in stock, and it takes them half an hour of incoherent mumbling and half hearted searching to find this out.
8.  At the weekend there are lots of fights.
9.  They all bang on and on and on about the bloody palace.  It's like they have a brain transplant when they arrive and all they can think about is something that burned down 70 years ago.  Probably because nothing at all has happened there since.
10.  It's too close to Penge.

That is all.  Don't move there.  You'll regret it if you do.


----------



## beeboo (Jan 5, 2007)

Still not got that first foot on the property ladder then, tommers?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jan 5, 2007)

DON'T MOVE TO THE PALACE!

1.  Lots of hills.  Really, really steep hills - so nice views and not boring like SW London.
2.  No tube for two/three years.  Nope, no way of travelling underground whatsoever.  Instead you will have to travel overground and look out the window. You may even suffer the dignity of an airconditioned train or have to sit down.
3.  Nowhere near as "edgy" or "exciting" as Brixton, so fewer malcontents and fewer Tarquins who think tension=cool, never having experienced uninsulated inner city life before. Stay in Brixton, or move there if you want this, it'll be great.  Loads of stuff happening here, a vibrant multicultural community (a bit like Palace, cometo think of it...)  And there are loads of dealers.  On the street.  Not many of them in Crystal Palace.
4.  The park isn't all that great.   Not really.  It is only one of the highest points in London, one of London's largest, has stuff like lakes and concrete dinosaurs, that sort of shit. It's totally rubbish compared to Brockwell Park; there are hardly any neandethals with uncontrolled brutish dogs.
5.  The White Hart is full of braying obnoxious tits.  It's always packed.  And they don't sell crisps.  They sell Wasabi peas.  For £3 a cup. A bit like most places in SW London. Fortunately there are plenty of other places to go.
6.  The "Triangle" is rubbish if you like refried grease.  Honestly.  Even the McDonald's has closed down.  I know.  A place where not even the McDonald's can make any money. Bizarrely, the locals are not all that into total shit food. FFS, there's even a vegetarian restaurant among all the other places to eat.
7.  The Woolworths, like every Woolworths except Nicosia, is awful.  They never have anything in stock, and it takes them half an hour of incoherent mumbling and half hearted searching to find this out.
8.  At the weekend there are lots of fights, albeit fewer than Brixton.
9.  They all bang on and on and on about the bloody palace.  It's like they have a brain transplant when they arrive and all they can think about is something that burned down 70 years ago.  Probably because it was quite a wonderful building and Bromley council have yet to think of anything decent to do with the site.
10.  It's not Penge.

That is all.  Don't move there.  We'll regret it if you do.


----------



## PacificOcean (Jan 5, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> DON'T MOVE TO THE PALACE!
> 
> 1.  Lots of hills.  Really, really steep hills - so nice views and not boring like SW London.
> 2.  No tube for two/three years.  Nope, no way of travelling underground whatsoever.  Instead you will have to travel overground and look out the window. You may even suffer the dignity of an airconditioned train or have to sit down.
> ...



Horses for courses.  I lived in Camden Hill Road and hated it.

The train service was absymal (the half hourly service after 8pm was particularly shit)  The train was also really slow to get into London, crawling between each station like an asmatic tortoise.  I could hear my neighbours word for word in the flat above me.  The "triangle" had sod all on it.  The Safeway there was one of the worst supermarkets I have been in.  It took ages to get anywhere decent by bus.


----------



## Sigmund Fraud (Jan 5, 2007)

I moved to Palace (from Brixton) last summer and I love it.  I particularly love the fact that its surrounded on all sides by bigs hills that are a good workout for me and me bike.  Plus its 20 mins ride from hundreds of miles of the best cycling lanes in Britain around the London/Kent/Surrey borders...then theres summer racing in the park and the St Germain cafe is a mecca for roadies from all over - even N.London cyclists come down here on sundays.

And I love seeing that transmitter from 20 miles out


----------



## moon (Jan 5, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> DON'T MOVE TO THE PALACE!
> 
> 1.  Lots of hills.  Really, really steep hills - so nice views and not boring like SW London.
> 2.  No tube for two/three years.  Nope, no way of travelling underground whatsoever.  Instead you will have to travel overground and look out the window. You may even suffer the dignity of an airconditioned train or have to sit down.
> ...



Hehe I moved away from the area In July and never regretted it


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jan 5, 2007)

PacificOcean said:
			
		

> Horses for courses.  I lived in Camden Hill Road and hated it.
> 
> The train service was absymal (the half hourly service after 8pm was particularly shit)  The train was also really slow to get into London, crawling between each station like an asmatic tortoise.  I could hear my neighbours word for word in the flat above me.  The "triangle" had sod all on it.  The Safeway there was one of the worst supermarkets I have been in.  It took ages to get anywhere decent by bus.



Agreed, I don't live there but I wouldn't think it's too bad. (Haven't they replaced the Safeway there? Every Safeway I ever went to was sh1t anyway!)

Just thought the list was ripe for turning around the other way; obviously it's very different to Brixton and I thought some of the supposed "disadvantages" were quite amusing!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jan 5, 2007)

Crystal Palace is great!

The Safeway is now a Sainsbury.


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> Agreed, I don't live there but I wouldn't think it's too bad. (Haven't they replaced the Safeway there? Every Safeway I ever went to was sh1t anyway!)
> 
> Just thought the list was ripe for turning around the other way; obviously it's very different to Brixton and I thought some of the supposed "disadvantages" were quite amusing!



maybe you should read the whole thread


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2007)

beeboo said:
			
		

> Still not got that first foot on the property ladder then, tommers?



I have absolutely no idea what you are talking about.

mad woman.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jan 6, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> maybe you should read the whole thread



Oh yeah 

I did when it was first started...

Bugger. New sense of irony to the man in the corner please


----------



## tommers (Jan 6, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> Oh yeah
> 
> I did when it was first started...
> 
> Bugger. New sense of irony to the man in the corner please



ah, don't worry.  just promise you'll tell your mates not to move here.

there's nothing for them here.

step away from the estate agents'.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 7, 2007)

Nixon said:
			
		

> snip>>
> 
> bit scary at night but then again most place are



i was bought up there and 40 years ago it was scary at night


----------



## Monkeynuts (Jan 7, 2007)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> i was bought up there and 40 years ago it was scary at night



Must have been a bit lawless if they were still trading people...

Seriously though, would be interested in hearing what it and surrounding areas used to be like back then.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 7, 2007)

Guineveretoo said:
			
		

> I agree about most of this, but just felt I should clarify that Domali is not vegetarian, as it sells fish. Some people will find this a plus, of course




Domali is crap - triple crap in fact on grounds of food, music and staff.

I kind of miss the Farmers market every other Sunday but it was pretty dire.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2007)

I've immortalised this thread here:
http://www.urban75.org/london/crystal-palace.html

Maybe we'll get a few outraged Palace peeps in soon!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 7, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> I've immortalised this thread here:
> http://www.urban75.org/london/crystal-palace.html
> 
> Maybe we'll get a few outraged Palace peeps in soon!


 You've attributed beeboo's post to boohoo!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 7, 2007)

Monkeynuts said:
			
		

> Must have been a bit lawless if they were still trading people...
> 
> Seriously though, would be interested in hearing what it and surrounding areas used to be like back then.



It was full of bomb sites and dark alleys and if you didn't drink in the white swan you got beaten up  

actually no, it was cool, although it was a dodgy place to walk around at night, lots of gangs.

i always felt good about it tho, my parents, grandparents,. greatgrandparents etc....had been a big part of the palaces history.


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> You've attributed beeboo's post to boohoo!


*Rushes back to fix it.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 29, 2007)

I've been invited to birthday drinks at the Black Sheep Bar in CP. What's it like?


----------



## tommers (Mar 29, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I've been invited to birthday drinks at the Black Sheep Bar in CP. What's it like?



rubbish.  don't go.

and don't buy any property.

(actually it's OK.  bit trendy, doesn't serve bitter.)


----------



## passenger (Mar 29, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I've been invited to birthday drinks at the Black Sheep Bar in CP. What's it like?




its a bit smoky and thats from a smoker


----------



## beeboo (Mar 29, 2007)

passenger said:
			
		

> its a bit smoky and thats from a smoker



yeah it's always really smoky - even when there's only one person in there with a ciggie, it's always really smoky.  Must be wierd air-con or something? 



It's alright as slightly trendy bar/pub type things go - wouldn't go out of my way to go there but happy enough if we end up there.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 29, 2007)

tommers said:
			
		

> rubbish.  don't go.
> 
> and don't buy any property.
> 
> (actually it's OK.  bit trendy, *doesn't serve bitter*.)


 

I shall go anyway as he's an old mate, but there's a number of decent pubs he could have chosen.


----------



## Acuemed (May 2, 2007)

I moved to the CP area last year and I love the area!  The hills provide with some of the best views of London and beyond.  There is lots of greenery, ancient trees and wildlife.  The triangle has a nice feeling with shops like South of the River, the Book Seller Crow, Haines Lane and the antiques markets.  I specially like Haines Lane market is like a micro-Candem, you never know what you are going to find there.  There are good restaurants and cafes.  There are only a few pubs I would recomend: the White Hart, The Black Ship and the Blue Bottle. 

Bad things are:

-Some very reactionary people backed by "eco" people that try to hinder developments in the area.

-There is no cinema

-No good quality venues with live music

On balance, though I would say that CP is gem hidden in South East London.


----------



## ChrisFilter (May 2, 2007)

I really like the feel of CP, when we look to buy in a couple of years it will be around there.


----------



## mao (May 17, 2016)

I like it. There is a lot going for it lately. Many children are named after kitchen herbs and the like.


----------



## Guineveretoo (May 17, 2016)

Gosh, this is a blast from the past!

How Crystal Palace has changed in the last 10 years since this thread started...


----------



## boohoo (May 17, 2016)

ice-is-forming said:


> It was full of bomb sites and dark alleys and if you didn't drink in the white swan you got beaten up
> 
> actually no, it was cool, although it was a dodgy place to walk around at night, lots of gangs.
> 
> i always felt good about it tho, my parents, grandparents,. greatgrandparents etc....had been a big part of the palaces history.


My neighbour told me there was lots of gangster types living along Beulah Hill in the 1960s/1970s.Tell us your family stories of the palace.


----------



## hash tag (May 19, 2016)

I believe it was the Richardson gang, arch rivals of the Krays that had connections with the area.


----------



## Maggot (May 19, 2016)

My thoughts? We're going to win the Cup!


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2020)

This weekend









						Wonderfully Wonky Christmas Pop-Up in Crystal Palace, 19th/20th Dec 2020
					

FreeTheGallery is a pop up adventure in Crystal Palace providing creative space for local photographers, artists, enterprises, teachers, learners, musicians, makers. It sits in a gorgeous ramshackl…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------

